# Stem cell therapy



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Came across this and found the real world experience fascinating. I could this being a healer for everything. Seriously according to the guy the stem cells find inflammation on it own and work on it to repair.

Listen about Mel Gibson's Dad.


----------



## dsh (Dec 2, 2005)

Just this week my wife met a woman in a local store & they started talked about the store no longer requiring masks. The woman said she still needed to wear a mask because her immune system is compromised. She is still recovering from experimental stem cell therapy. Turns out she has MS and had lost the ability to walk or talk. They tried experimental stem cell therapy and apparently it was incredibly successful. I met her and she was a charming probably 30 something year old. I didn't have a clue she ever had a problem walking or talking. She seemed perfectly normal. After hearing the full story, I almost doubted if it could be true, but she had no reason to lie. If they are really making advances like this I don't know why we don't hear more about it and support it more.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I saw something on TV probably about ten years ago in another country they were doing stem cell therapy on a guy that had heart problems. I remember watching and thinking how great this could be but then never heard anything about it again. And believe it or not it made such an impression on me that I’ve thought about it from time to time over the last ten years or so since I saw it. 
The reason it stayed with me is that heart disease runs in my family and I was very interested when watching it. 
The guy they were doing it on had damaged heart muscle that they were repairing.
nicko


----------



## 107415 (Sep 16, 2014)

Probably because its not legal in the US. I have a friend who is part of a business group that offers stem cell treatment to folks, and he tells me they have had amazing success. But, it is not legal here. They do it in Puerto Rico. The issue has to do with where the stem cells are harvested. Outside the US this is not restricted. This particular group will fly the patient to their clinic in PR, provide the therapy, and get you back. If I needed it I would try it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I did see that movie "Tourista"..... harvesting organs of American tourists. Made me wonder.

Great story dsh. Not sure the legal boundaries of the procedure but the doctors are trying it on a guy I Know fighting off a reaccurance of cancer.


----------



## hall21 (May 2, 2021)

Stem therapy for less serious medical issues is available now. For people and animals. My father is 77. Still works in construction several days each week. He had stem cells injected into one knee that was in bad shape. After about 6 months, and $3,000 later, he was pain free in that knee. Too bad it is not available for treatment in other areas of the body- that would save lives.


----------



## corissaaskew (11 mo ago)

Maybe stem cells can heal some damaged parts of the human body themselves. However, until some world confirmed sources prove it, I will not believe it. Yes, it's hard not to succumb to the charm of Mel Gibson because I have always adored his movies, but even so, no. Think about if you were choosing between your child's stem cell therapy and the option of taking your child to a good pediatric clinic, you would be unlikely to go to suspicious types without proof of the effectiveness of their therapy. They can pay lip service to anything, and they can find as many eyewitnesses to success as they want, but it will not be a scientific breakthrough or scientific proof.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll watch it later, but I'm already shocked that Mel Gibson would be a proponent (if that is the case here.)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> I'll watch it later, but I'm already shocked that Mel Gibson would be a proponent (if that is the case here.)


Dan & Don talk about it a lot on their channel.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV3Q0PHXCGXWQk9rfPR4orQ/search?query=stem%20cell


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So much for adrenal chrome.








Can Exposure to “Young” Blood Increase Lifespan? - Neuroscience News


Older mice did not significantly benefit from the blood of younger mice when it came to extending lifespan. However, younger mice who were exposed to the blood of older mice had a significant reduction in lifespan.




neurosciencenews.com


----------

